# A favor...check out my new website please



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, I have taken it upon my own little self to make a farm website for us...(here I should mention that I have utterly (udderly-lol) NO CLUE how to make a website.  It's a work in progress and is not finished yet.  I still want to put up some FAQ pages  for chickens and goats and hopefully will be posting some milking pics and kidding pics when Oreo EVER HAS HER BABIES (sorry, I'm a little disgruntled about that)

I also will eventually add recipes, veggie garden pics, and a "school" page for my homeschooled (aka FarmSchooled) human kids to document what they are "learning" on the farm.

Please critique and let me know what you think so far.  

Thanks in advance!

www.GoatFeathersFarm.com


----------



## freemotion (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow!  How professional!  

Your pictures are absolutely fantastic.  Once I scrolled down and saw that one of the black cat peeking around the corner, I knew I had to see your entire site and every picture.   You have an artist's eye, that is for sure.

Great job!


----------



## the simple life (Jan 20, 2010)

I think its great, awesome job!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 20, 2010)

I adore it Mini M!

Would you mind posting some photos on here of your goat set up? It looks like you have a run-in shed situation for them?


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes, actually I am meaning to post pictures of our elevated chicken coop and our goat house if it EVER STOPS raining/sleeting/snowing here.

We do have a sort of run in thing that used to be an outbuilding for the goats.  It is really smaller than we want, but we sort of ended up with two more does and a buck that we did not intend to have.  When the weather breaks, we are going to build a new "barn" for the girls and give the shed to the buck and a wether (when we get one this spring) (the buck is NOT happy right now by himself. He is living at night in a small pen and a dog house sort of a thing) We do let them all out together during the day since our girls are already pregnant.  When you can't say no to cute goat faces it gets you in to situations that you didn't anticipate.  The girls' housing is adequate, but not ideal.

The chicken coop, on the other hand, is stellar! lol


----------



## helmstead (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Libertybelle (Jan 20, 2010)

You did a really nice job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## hooligan (Jan 21, 2010)

Great job and awesome pix!


----------



## mommy_2_parks (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome site! Love the pictures!!!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

